# Contador de ida y vuelta de 0 a 12 y otro de 0 a 48



## Eli Saul (Ago 9, 2006)

hola amigos quiero hacer dos contadores para un proyecto el primer contador es de 0 a 12 y de 12 a 0 y que pare hay y no cuente mas es decir ida y vuelta y ya y el segundo es de 0 a 48 y de 48 a 0 por favor ayudenme es urgente yo estaba usando un CD4017 pero es problematico con este circuito y intente conectarlo en cascada pero me enrrede espero su respuesta me urge gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 9, 2006)

Eli Saul dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos quiero hacer dos contadores para un proyecto el primer contador es de 0 a 12 y de 12 a 0 y que pare hay y no cuente mas es decir ida y vuelta y ya y el segundo es de 0 a 48 y de 48 a 0 por favor ayudenme es urgente yo estaba usando un CD4017 pero es problematico con este circuito y intente conectarlo en cascada pero me enrrede espero su respuesta me urge gracias



Hola si el 4017 tiene selección de cuenta ascendente descendente, lo debe.

Por medio de un mex, dirigir la señal de reloj hacia la entrada ascendente, 

Hasta cuánto cuenta el 4017? 

En fin, debe por medio de compuertas, detectar el número 13 (para el contador de 0-12)

Cuando ocurra el 13, la salida del arreglo de compuertas debe irse a la entrada de reloj de un JK dispuesto en modo de conmutación y este provocará que el mux dirija la señal de reloj hacia la cuenta descendente.

Para hacer que al llegar a 0 ya no cuente más, puede usar otro FF en comuntación, + una OR.

La idea es que la OR en una de sus entradas, reciba los pulsos de reloj y los transmita al contador, en la otra entrada estará el 0 que el proporciona el JK.

Cuando el JK conmute, a la OR le llegará un 1 y a su salida siempre habra un 1 sin imprtar el estado del pulso del reloj entonces ya no habrá transición en la entrada de reloj y no contará más.


Jeje, creo que soy un poco malo para explicar , debe hacerlol a fuerzas con ese CMOS??? Por que tengo uno casi idéntico al que neecsita pero con TTL creo que 74192.

Que le parece?

Saludos


----------



## Eli Saul (Ago 9, 2006)

hola amigo expliqueme como es con el TTL 74192 y si tienes un diagrama mucho mejor porque la verdad esa explicacion me dejo casi igual y muchas gracias espero su respuesta


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 9, 2006)

Eli Saul dijo:
			
		

> hola amigo expliqueme como es con el TTL 74192 y si tienes un diagrama mucho mejor porque la verdad esa explicacion me dejo casi igual y muchas gracias espero su respuesta





Bueno le dejoe l diagrama ya terminado para el de 0-12 si dispone de circuit maker le mando la simulación para que lo pruebe.





Saludos


----------



## riseup123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hola EinSoldiatGott amigo siento revivir un post de hace ya mucho tiempo pero me gustaria saber si me pudiera enviar la simulacion, desde ya muchas gracias... salu2


----------



## chclau (Feb 6, 2012)

Hola, me parece que hoy por hoy hacer este proyecto con lógica discreta no se justifica, cuando puedes utilizar tranquilamente un PIC o un CPLD para eso.


----------



## clocko (Feb 7, 2012)

si pues si, yo tampoco entiendo por que hoy en dia caminamos, no se justifica, cuando podemos ir corriendo a todos lados, asi llegariamos mas rápido.


----------



## chclau (Feb 7, 2012)

No tiene nada que ver tu respuesta.

Un diseño correcto es aquél que es funcional, con mínimo de complejidad y costo. Hoy por hoy, sale muchísimo menos y es mucho más confiable utilizar un CPLD, que utilizar lógica discreta. El PCB es más simple, el diseño se puede adaptar (y corregir) con mucha facilidad, y el CPLD te sale más barato o a un costo muy parecido a la lógica discreta.

Ahora, si alguien quiere, puede hacer también el circuito con válvulas, y llegar gateando. Está en todo su derecho. De perder plata y tiempo.


----------



## jkparada (May 22, 2013)

Hola viejo buenas noches estube probando este diagrama en circuit maker y la verdad genera error y no funciona.
gracias. por favor revisar este diagrama y colocar cual es el error.



EinSoldiatGott dijo:


> Bueno le dejoe l diagrama ya terminado para el de 0-12 si dispone de circuit maker le mando la simulación para que lo pruebe.
> http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f68/EinSoldiatGott/contador0-12autoreversiblecopy.jpg
> Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (May 22, 2013)

Hola jkparada

Que tal si nos olvidamos del diagrama de EinSoldiatGott y subes el tuyo para ver los posibles errores.
Comprime el archivo que se genera con el CircuitMaker con WinZip o WinRar y súbelo aquí, sería más efectiva la ayuda.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

